
SETI – The Next Ten Years - elorant
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2016/06/-nasa-astrobiology-search-for-transmissions-from-advanced-civilizations-the-next-ten-years-weekend-f.html
======
brianolson
'some guys blog' needs copyediting. I stopped reading at two glaring typos.
other than that, nice writeup.

~~~
sounds
The same errors appear multiple times: backslash instead of a double-quote
mark, two consecutive "f" characters deleted. I suspect this to be a software
problem, not a copyediting problem. It also references figures that are
missing.

So I suspect someone hit publish but their latex-to-wordpress plugin is
broken, or somesuch. That's just a guess.

~~~
whiskers
The missing "ff", "fi", etc. are almost certainly badly processed ligatures -
they seem to crop up throughout the text. Pretty frustrating to read!

------
Strilanc
I just see a blank white page.

Had to dig into the html and turn off 'visibility: hidden' on '.font-
entrybody'. Clearly a well designed site...

~~~
jbicha
What browser are you using?

I see they set both visibility:hidden and visibility:visible but Firefox let's
visible override hidden here.

~~~
Strilanc
Firefox, but I have noscript.

It's not too uncommon for websites to just end up as blank slates with
noscript, I just never expect it to be because they literally told the browser
to hide it and somehow scripts tell the browser to nevermind that and show it.

